# Do you like smoked sardines?



## Lon (Sep 12, 2016)

I am watching a good football game on TV and enjoying smoked sardines/crackers with a bit of Sauvignon Blanc. Oh Boy. Life is good.


----------



## tnthomas (Sep 12, 2016)

I do, but I have a helluva time keeping them light....


----------



## fureverywhere (Sep 12, 2016)

Squid and calamari salad, bring it on...I don't know if I've even ever had a sardine


----------



## NancyNGA (Sep 12, 2016)

Don't care for smoked, or with mustard, but like them in oil.


----------



## Buckeye (Sep 13, 2016)

What was it the Valley girls used to say?  Gag me with a spoon.


----------



## jujube (Sep 13, 2016)

Oh, yes indeedy!  I will occasionally buy a can of sardines and eat then with soda crackers.  It reminds me of enjoying them with  my grandpa.  

Does anyone remember the "blind robins", which were little whole salted/smoked fish sealed in a plastic packet?  You ate them head, tail and all. My grandpa liked them even more than sardines and, surprisingly enough for a child to like them, so did I.  

And talking about nasty but good snacks:  Vienna sausages and Underwood potted ham.  Haven't had them for probably 40 years or so.  Do they still make them?


----------



## Ruthanne (Sep 13, 2016)

No!!


----------



## Gemma (Sep 13, 2016)

I'm with Hoot and Ruthanne....no.  yuck.


----------



## IKE (Sep 13, 2016)

I like sardines in mustard sauce......I had a can yesterday with saltines and a apple for lunch but I don't care for them smoked or in tomato sauce.

Jujube, they still make the little cans of Vienna sausage and Armour potted meat and I've got a few cans of both in the kitchen cabinet......also great with saltines.


----------



## oldman (Sep 16, 2016)

I like them in mustard sauce right out of the can and with crackers, but wife makes me eat them outside.


----------

